# Living expenses in South Africa?



## mrminister (Nov 12, 2012)

I am looking at potentially moving to South Africa from the US and have been offered a job that would pay me about 15,000 Dollars or 131289 Rands. Is that considered a decent wage in SA? Is it possible to live on this salary? Thank you!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

mrminister said:


> I am looking at potentially moving to South Africa from the US and have been offered a job that would pay me about 15,000 Dollars or 131289 Rands. Is that considered a decent wage in SA? Is it possible to live on this salary? Thank you!


So that is about R10,900 a month. I don't think that is going be enough at all. You don't say what area of South Africa but the rent could easily be R7,000 a month. Then you still have groceries, car, gas, insurance.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

I think OP has shared his monthly salary coz 10,000 monthly gonna be starving, 

Iam searching online for a single bedroom apartment in and around Sandton and nothing is less than 9000 per month rental for semi furnished


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Deansharma said:


> I think OP has shared his monthly salary coz 10,000 monthly gonna be starving,
> 
> Iam searching online for a single bedroom apartment in and around Sandton and nothing is less than 9000 per month rental for semi furnished


I would hope it would be monthly, but you would be shocked at the salaries people are offered.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

I am offered 30,000monthly deduct tax and it will come down to 22,000R only 

Some more deductions and net would be 18,000R only


----------



## mrminister (Nov 12, 2012)

TO my understanding that the Registered Nurse salary in South Africa. Is this correct?


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Nope not a Nurse I work for an IT company


----------



## 3lf (Oct 7, 2012)

It will depend on your standards on lifestyle. If you are looking for a middle income salary, it will be just as difficult living on $15000 in SA as it would in the US,


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks elf 

For a middle class living what amount should I target .....help plzzzz


----------



## mrminister (Nov 12, 2012)

So how much exactly would an RN earn?


----------



## RSA_Newbie (Nov 5, 2011)

Is that 15,000 a year or a month? If it's annually then that's just under R11,000 per month and after taxes you'd be looking at around just under R10,000 take home. Depends on where you want to live but I'd say it would be tough. I have an MBA and 20 years experience and I'm married to a citizen. After 17+ months of looking I have accepted a job making R6,530 per month just to have SOMETHING! If you really want to come to SA then I'd say take the job so you have one when you get here because trying to find one as a foreigner here is VERY DIFFICULT. As far as living expenses, it's not cheap here. Yes it appears to be at first if you think of things in Dollar terms but when you are earning Rands it's quite different.

Your average weekly grocery bill is probably going to run you about 5-600 Rand or 2,000-2,400 per month. A decent 1 bedroom apartment if going to run you around R3,000 if you can find a deal in an area that's safe. A decent used car is going to run you about R30,000 and gas runs at R11.66 per liter right now so a full tank is about 5-600 rand so if you fill up twice a month that's another 1000-1200 rand. So far you've spent 6-6,600 rand and you haven't even bought electricity, paid for the car insurance or bought anything you'd need to live in your apartment. 

Again, if you are talking annually I guess it would be no more difficult than trying to live on $900 a month in the US which is what that annual salary would get you back home. I guess a difference to look at is you'd probably be able to live in Cape Town or Jo'burg on that salary whereas in the US you'd have to live in a small town in a very rural area away from a lot of conveniences to sustain yourself on $900 a month.

Now if you are talking $15,000 PER MONTH or R131,000 PER MONTH...That's a whole other ball of wax.



mrminister said:


> I am looking at potentially moving to South Africa from the US and have been offered a job that would pay me about 15,000 Dollars or 131289 Rands. Is that considered a decent wage in SA? Is it possible to live on this salary? Thank you!


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

That offer is a lousy one. By any standards that is not enough especially if you are an expat. If you come down for that it might be even harder to get a more decent salary for your next job. 

The practice here seems to relate your next job with your previous salary. Say if you are earning 10000 your next job the emplyer will not want to pay 20000 . They will propbably offfer you 5-10% more


----------



## RSA_Newbie (Nov 5, 2011)

No sure if you are replying to the OP or commenting on my job offer. In my case, at some point you have to let go of getting what you feel you are capable of and deserve and take what you can get. Sitting around waiting for a job offer at the level of compensation you feel your experience deserves becomes secondary to eating and your spouse eating. Besides, you are in Australia where the national unemployment rate is just under 6%. Here in SA it's 25% so when you get an offer you don't just turn it down lightly.




zizebra said:


> That offer is a lousy one. By any standards that is not enough especially if you are an expat. If you come down for that it might be even harder to get a more decent salary for your next job.
> 
> The practice here seems to relate your next job with your previous salary. Say if you are earning 10000 your next job the emplyer will not want to pay 20000 . They will propbably offfer you 5-10% more


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Oops I just that my profile is incorrect. I'm in SA. And I was commenting on the offer.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

looks like it will be awhile before I can amend my details


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Just to clarify all I will be getting approx 20000 ZAR monthly after tax


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

As stated before. 20k net is whole new story. You may make ends meet. I would.say go for it


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay thanks but I want to add that a single room apartment in Sandton is available for 7-8k unfurnished ... So should I still accept the offer


----------



## RSA_Newbie (Nov 5, 2011)

Deansharma said:


> Okay thanks but I want to add that a single room apartment in Sandton is available for 7-8k unfurnished ... So should I still accept the offer


Can't really advise you on the Jo'burg area. From what I've heard the cost of renting property there is cheaper than Cape Town and 7-8K a month gets you a brand spanking new apartment in town with granite countertops and stainless steel appliances. It maybe small but it's in a security complex, has parking and usually it's close to a lot of ammenities like shopping and entertainment. Here in the Northern Suburbs you can get a nice 2 bedroom apartment for way less than 7-8K, more like 4,200 to 5,500 per month.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Besides sandton is more upmarket. I would say look for other areas and accept the offer. Not sure if we have joburg ppl on the forum. I'm in Cape Town too


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

I think Cape Town is much better place


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, you can rent a very decent sized house in Kempton Park close to airport for R7000-R8000 a month


----------

